# Custom FOBP Neversummer Summit Split Raffle



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

that ISSSS pretty!

Wish i lived closer...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can win the board, we'll ship it to you. As long as you live in the US which your profile hints you do.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

well boy howdy i am going get some tickets if not only to support FOBP!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

CMS, I think I got some buys from you. Thanks man! Awesome response to this drawing so far. Thanks for all the support. Someone is going to have a rad board for Christmas...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh man and it's orange...


It is too bad a 164 is just pushing my comfort levels with size. (I'm only 155lbs)


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I give you my $5 if I have a US shipping address?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as it's shipped in the US. We just can't deal with International shipping is what it really boils down to. <br>


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

binarypie said:


> Oh man and it's orange...
> 
> 
> It is too bad a 164 is just pushing my comfort levels with size. (I'm only 155lbs)


Get yourself a powder boat! Seriously though what size board do you typically ride? Rule of thumb with splits is to up the length by at least 6 centimeters. You will be carrying around an extra 10-20lbs with you on a backcountry tour.

The orange base is pretty rad. I am digging it for sure.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Get yourself a powder boat! Seriously though what size board do you typically ride? Rule of thumb with splits is to up the length by at least 6 centimeters. You will be carrying around an extra 10-20lbs with you on a backcountry tour.
> 
> The orange base is pretty rad. I am digging it for sure.


Yeah the orange is awesome!!

154 - Proto CT
158 - Gyrator
161 - Jones Carbon Flagship

I just got the 161 Jones Carbon Flagship but I haven't taken it out yet.

Until the flagship. The largest board I've ridden was the 158. I feel like I am very comfortable on it. 

The 161 seems like an easy step up from the 158 but a 164 feels like a larger leap.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Too be honest, it would still work for you. You are talking 3cm. This thing is also a poo stick, works very well in the deep. Nothing wrong with going large for max float. 10cm up from your shortest stick is just not that big of a leap. 

It's better being too big than too small in the backcountry arena. It is up to you of course, and it is a raffle, no guarantee of anything put +++ vibes.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> CMS, I think I got some buys from you. Thanks man! Awesome response to this drawing so far. Thanks for all the support. Someone is going to have a rad board for Christmas...


yeah, i would have bought more but i didnt know how little my funds were. Someone is for sure getting a sick deck.


----------



## AdamBQ (Sep 15, 2009)

Bought some tickets... I'll figure out a US shipping address if I win


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks Adam! If you are the lucky winner, we'll figure it out.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

AdamBQ said:


> Bought some tickets... I'll figure out a US shipping address if I win


I bought my beacon online in the states and had it sent to the UPS store in Whitefish. $10 to hold it for two weeks! 

Amazing looking board!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Some pics to remind you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those curves are the Sex....3 wishes to dream...done. 

Fwiw, I live close to canuckistan....and you can ship it to my house and pick it up or meet up at the little hill for a small fee. And the small fee is....I get to do her first:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

did wrath just claim Prima Nocta on a snowboard?? :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha! I think he did! Raffle is still going on. You can't win if you don't enter. It is a sexy board. Don't let Wrath have his way with her!!! Unless he wins of course, I'm sure he'll put up pics in that case...


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Great looking split! Got a 3 pack of a chance, and can't let wrath have all the fun with her. 

Cheers to you and FOBP for another awesome raffle, and for a good cause. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

One week left for the online raffle ticket buys. You can't win if you don't play.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the support guys. The raffle has exceeded our expectations. Today is going to be the last day that the online ticket buys are available. The store will close sometime after 4pm Mountain. If you are not coming to the give away event, this is your last chance.

http://fobp.bigcartel.com/


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

And the winner is...




James Kennedy of Denver! Congrats James. If you are on the forum, shoot me a PM or check your email. I've got a sweet new ride for you.


Thanks to everyone who entered the contest. The support we got for this raffle was huge.

A super big thanks to Neversummer for providing the board. You guys rock!


----------



## Zombaco (Dec 14, 2011)

Ah man, you spelled my name and city wrong. 

Good to hear the raffle was a success :thumbsup:


----------

